# Hill AFB Deer Hunt



## brough808 (Jun 9, 2020)

Has anyone on here had any experience with the hunt/draw on Hill? Curious if anyone had had any luck up there before?


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I know the archers up on Hill tried to keep it quiet for quite awhile. My guess is if you have access to the base you should have a good chance.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

What is this HAFB deer hunt that you speak of!?? You have my attention! 🤔


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

F35 vs deer. Its a hunt to harass the deer on HAFB to keep them off the runway. I'm not sure who administers it but it will use your deer tag.


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

Uuuhhh yea I need to know more about this lol. I definitely have access to base. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

Brettski7 said:


> Uuuhhh yea I need to know more about this lol. I definitely have access to base.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here is the info. Unfortunately too late to apply. I could have taken someone if they wanted to hunt it. I don't have a tag myself but would have accompanied.

https://hillafb.isportsman.net/Deer Hunt.aspx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

A few years ago I seen a group of Bucks running along the East South fence line at the end of the runway they where all 4 & 5 point Bucks, high and wide all easy tipping 28" plus spreads I thought to myself it would be nice to have access to hunt on the base.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

> The selection process for a voucher is conducted using a computer-generated process that chooses each candidate randomly. Candidates are selected from each of the four hunting seasons lists with priority given as follows:
> 
> *Active *Duty and Reserve Military members
> *Retired *Military members and DoD Civilian employees
> ...


Bummer. Being separated, (IE. Honorably discharged, and not a *L*azy *I*nefficent *F****er *E*xpecting *R*etirement) is rarely listed as any special consideration with the chairforce. Four years as a Civil Engineer, and two years as a Combat engineer, and they won't even throw me a bone for a deer hunt. Jackwagons.


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

My cousin works on base and had a tag. He dumped a gnarly 3X4 up there. This was about five years back.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Too funny, my FIL just sent me this from Hill Field today.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Lone_Hunter said:


> Bummer. Being separated, (IE. Honorably discharged, and not a *L*azy *I*nefficent *F****er *E*xpecting *R*etirement) is rarely listed as any special consideration with the chairforce. Four years as a Civil Engineer, and two years as a Combat engineer, and they won't even throw me a bone for a deer hunt. Jackwagons.


Too True! If you have a DD214 that says Honorably discharged they should include ya. Period!


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

Lone_Hunter said:


> Bummer. Being separated, (IE. Honorably discharged, and not a *L*azy *I*nefficent *F****er *E*xpecting *R*etirement) is rarely listed as any special consideration with the chairforce. Four years as a Civil Engineer, and two years as a Combat engineer, and they won't even throw me a bone for a deer hunt. Jackwagons.


Yea I actually disagree with this as well (not with you but the loss of all benefits). However there are ways to get on base. If I had known this I would have accompanied someone who otherwise couldn't get in OER the information of the link I posted.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

hunting777 said:


> Too funny, my FIL just sent me this from Hill Field today.


Well ****. I know where I'm hunting if I draw a tag next year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Airborne said:


> Too True! If you have a DD214 that says Honorably discharged they should include ya. Period!


That and $2.50 will get you a cup of coffee. Sorry but true.

I truly appreciate those that have served. And those that have served in combat deserve everybody's upmost respect. I'm sure that there are several veterans on this forum, myself included that appreciate the sacrifice of others. However the special rules of the DOD in regards to this hunt are pretty minor.

I've never worried about it and it has been going on for many years.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I wonder why the DWR doesn't trap the deer and relocate them? I know they've done that before in other areas when the wildlife could create a safety issue. I think its great they set the hunt criteria for selection the way they have.


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

Well it’s not really their land. It would have to be worked out by the base. That’s why the base allows the hunting on it and it the DWR. The base pretty much set the rules for how hunting goes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You can go to just about any military base that holds deer and see the same thing as far as size and regulations. 

Here in Colorado you can put in for a hunt on Ft Carson and come home with a real nice buck. The hunting is highly regulated on where and when you can hunt.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Critter said:


> The hunting is highly regulated on where and when you can hunt.


Everything is highly regulated where the government / uncle sam is concerned. Wording and attention to detail really does matter. For example, there's a big difference between Retired and Separated.


----------

